# california laws are not truely all that bad



## insanestvtop (Dec 3, 2002)

After a lot of research ive found a lot of info that some people might just like.
I.E. The "Aftermarket Parts Device Type Listing of Executive Orders"
a list that contains all parts that you would like to do to your car, but have thought not to be legal, yes i even found some turbo systems for the SR that are on the list
this is the exact quotation
"Exempted parts are add-on or modified parts that have undergone an ARB engineering evaluation. If the part or modification is shown to not increase vehicle emissions, it is granted an exemption to emission control system anti-tampering laws. This exemption is called an Executive Order (EO) and allows the modification to be installed on specific emission controlled vehicles. Every Executive Order part or modification has an assigned number that can be verified by Smog Check stations, BAR Referee stations, or by the ARB."

and here is the lovely site, brought to you by the california air resources board
http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/aftermkt/devices/amquery.php

Yours truely, and soon to be a california
Stovetop.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

EO: D-244-2 
EO Date: 3/23/2000 
Manufacturer Name: Jim Wolf Racing 
Device: Nissan Turbocharger Kit 
Device Type: Turbocharger System/ Turbocharger Modification 
Part_Number: Model_Specification: 

1991 through 1999 Nissan and Infiniti passenger cars equipped with a 2.0L engine 

Modification_Allowed: 
The Nissan Turbocharger Kit includes the following main parts: Garrett T28 turbocharger with a maximum boost of 6.5 psi., cast iron exhaust manifold, air intake tubing from original air cleaner, exhaust connecting pipe, EGR tube, and a modified ECU. The oxygen sensor is relocated at the turbo outlet and the original EGR tube is replaced by a longer EGR tube that captures exhaust from the connecting pipe. The manufacturer recommends 92 octane fuel.


----------



## BLegacy (Jan 24, 2003)

That turbo kit from JWT and HKS seems to have never been released. There are currently no legal turbocharger systems for the SR20DE in California.


----------

